# George Monbiot in Liverpool



## 123bpm (May 8, 2011)

Tuesday 10th May
'Gentleman' George Monbiot's 'Left Hook' Show
Get ready for a bare knuckle battle for hearts and minds.
Direct from a string of verbal victories, will you please welcome, in the red corner, The Guardian’s unbeaten intellectual heavyweight champion of free speech, one of the UK's foremost thinkers and environmentalists, and polemicist supreme 'GENTLEMAN' GEORGE MONBIOT.
The gloves are off for a barnstorming evening of topical debate in which our man Monbiot selects a hot topic for the first half, and then invites members of the audience to contest this with him. In the second half, he throws down the gauntlet to all comers and will take any subject from A to Z as the audience pit their wits against him in bouts of verbal fisticuffs.
The Art and Design Academy
Liverpool John Moores University,
Duckinfield Street, Off Brownlow Hill, L3 5RD
Time: 7.30pm - 10pm
Tickets: £12 Full price, £10 Concession
Available from the Philharmonic Hall Box Office 
Tel: 0151 709 3789


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 8, 2011)

That's not good enough. For £12, I want to be allowed to punch him properly. Perhaps with a knuckleduster.


----------



## SimonBelt (May 13, 2011)

I've just posted a review of the discussion on the Manchester Salon website at http://www.manchestersalon.org.uk/george-monbiot-left-hook-liverpool.html.

Cheers, Simon


----------

